# What should I expect?



## Eronningen (Dec 20, 2008)

Just put a 72" Boss plow on my 800 Ranger. Have 400 pounds of salt bag ballast in the back. I did this as a sidewalk machine but hopefully it can also cu t in some curbs etc. Do these plow pretty decent or what?


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

how wide are the sidewalks are you plowing?

Boss makes great plows and Rangers are good machine's how much side walk's are you going to be doing?

does the ranger have a cab on it?


----------



## cornfarmertom (Nov 22, 2015)

Boss plows and rangers are a great setup ! I have 2 800's and they each have a 6' boss plows on them. Primarily use them for my dads long hilly driveway and to plow out various farms where we have grain stored around the county. I normally run 300-400 pounds in the bed and 4x4. I have never had a traction issue.


----------

